
ISP wins 11-year battle to reveal warrantless FBI spying [pdf] - lettergram
https://www.calyxinstitute.org/sites/all/documents/08_28_2015_REDACTED_Decision_and_Order.pdf
======
ScottBurson
Discussion yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10217555](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10217555)

------
mattdeboard
Reads nicely until page 20 when things start getting redacted. Why would that
be since the court found these things oughtn't be legally withheld?

edit: Ah, the blog post explains the order doesn't go into effect for 90 days.

[https://www.calyxinstitute.org/news/federal-court-
invalidate...](https://www.calyxinstitute.org/news/federal-court-
invalidates-11-year-old-fbi-gag-order-national-security-letter-recipient-
nicholas)

